# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  MvM Engineer tips

## TehVoyager

For the Mann Vs Machine mode, Engineers seem really good. heres a few quick tips i picked up playing last night.

Im using Frontier justice for my primary weapon its amazing with some upgrades (clip size and fire speed). i have wrangler for the 2ndary but it didn't seem great other than to prevent damage. the AI control on it seems way better for the robot hordes. i use wrangler just for tanks pretty much.

Setup:
place a tele entrance at your base and the other at the front lines. build a despenser and sentry gun at the front lines (keep them a room apart, sentry busters deal a crap ton of damage) before starting, everything built before the round start is free and level 3. be ready to move your sentry around to best assist the team.

Upgrades:
first round i buy 2 way teleporters. its great for getting your gun back to the bomb drop point in case of emergency, and getting upgrades between rounds.

Most of your upgrade money should be going into Building HP and sentry gun Attack speed. getting a point in extra metal was nice too. as i said above, getting points in Frontier justice clip size and attack speed can also be really really OP (8 clip Frontier justice with 32 revenge shots shooting at 200% attack speed? o bbeh.)
the Disposable sentry is kind of fun, but for 400 credits it seemed really weak.

Run speed can be fun too. kiting the sentry buster around was pretty funny.

----------

